# But, a closer look reveals this logic to be faulty



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Sądzę, że konstrukcja bezokolicznikowa "But, a closer look *reveals this logic to be* faulty" =? "But, a closer look reveals that this logic is faulty".

Czy "But, a closer look reveals this logic to be faulty" można przetłumaczyć na polski jako "Ale bliższa analiza ujawnia, że ta logika jest wypaczona" lub "Ale bliższa analiza ujawnia wady tej logiki".

Termin ten pochodzi z *The Myth of Loose Skin by Ron Brown, author of The Body Fat Guide.*Pod śródtytułem *Skin Thickness and Elasticity* znajduje się 3-cie zdanie, o którym mowa.
*But, a closer look reveals this logic to be faulty.*

Thank you. The source: http://www.sfd.pl/Nadmiar_skory_po_ciazy...-t185442.html


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak.      .


----------



## LilianaB

I would say: Bliższa analiza (pokazuje) ujawnia że to nie prawda, (że taki nie jest). Your translation is understandable but it is really a word for word translation.


----------



## kknd

nadmienię tylko, że w podanym kontekście wyraz _logic_ oznacza „rozumowanie”, tak więc jedno z dopuszczalnych (moim zdaniem) tłumaczeń mogłoby brzmieć raczej tak: ”lecz bliższe przyjrzenie się temu/tej sprawie ujawnia braki tego/takiego rozumowania”.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. That might be better. Dokładniej (bliżej) przyjżawszy się temu, okazuje się że rozumowanie takie jest bezpodstawne.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Luki w rozumowaniu" is another option.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all very much for honest and useful remarks.


----------

